# باقل الاسعاااار الان عدسااات تكبيرالعيون الرائعه



## رناالجاسر (23 ديسمبر 2012)

عدسات المشاهير (الانمي) لتكبيرالعيوووون الرائعه
صحيه غير مضره للعين 
حاصله على الكشف الطبي من الجمارك السعوديه عن دخولها وموافق عليها 
مستورده من الصين 
مقاسها 18,8
التوصيل لجميع مناطق المملكه عن طريق شركات الشحن (أرامكس,,,الشملاني,,,البريدالسعودي) 
تحويل المبلغ على حساب الراجحي (ـــــ)
لانهاقابله للكسر في علب زجاج وهذي شركات فيها ميزة حفظ آآآآمــن

وعندالارسال يتم ارسال لك رقم الارساليه للتأكدومتابعة الطلب


 السعررر 70ريال



الالوان المتوفره ( أخظر... بنفسجي...رمادي )












للطلب... 0598758288


----------



## رناالجاسر (23 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: باقل الاسعاااار الان عدسااات تكبيرالعيون الرائعه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## رناالجاسر (24 ديسمبر 2012)

*رد: باقل الاسعاااار الان عدسااات تكبيرالعيون الرائعه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


----------

